# 3 month old baby!



## jennhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Just a few from a shoot this past weekend. Best 3 month old baby boy EVER!!! C&C appreciated!


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Mar 1, 2010)

I know people hate when noobs do this but...
I cant give real C&C as i am still very new, but i do like to comment sometimes to see if others share my opinion or comments....i think it helps me learn and look at images differently.
With that being said, i went to your flickr to see if there were more of this little cutie there..i noticed most of your pics are missing the tops of the kids head..Is that intentional or a preference for certain poses? 
I'm just trying to get a feel of what works and what doesn't...


----------



## jennhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Natural_Disaster said:


> I know people hate when noobs do this but...
> I cant give real C&C as i am still very new, but i do like to comment sometimes to see if others share my opinion or comments....i think it helps me learn and look at images differently.
> With that being said, i went to your flickr to see if there were more of this little cutie there..i noticed most of your pics are missing the tops of the kids head..Is that intentional or a preference for certain poses?
> I'm just trying to get a feel of what works and what doesn't...


 
Well, I consider myself a noob as well! With that being said, I have sort of came to realize that it is more of a personal preference of the photographer. Some get very mad about missing limbs and body parts being cut off, but some are ok with it. It doesn't bother me, just because getting GREAT pics of babies and toddlers is challenging enough, let alone having to worry if there are body parts missing.


----------



## mrpink (Mar 1, 2010)

jennhunter said:


> Well, I consider myself a noob as well! With that being said, I have sort of came to realize that it is more of a personal preference of the photographer. Some get very mad about missing limbs and body parts being cut off, but some are ok with it. It doesn't bother me, just because getting GREAT pics of babies and toddlers is challenging enough, let alone having to worry if there are body parts missing.



The first photo with the top of the head cut off is ok, the last photo with the very tip cut off is a bit distracting.  With that being said, and a father of an 18 month old, I totally agree with the last part of your post.  Babies are tough (unless they are sleeping).  Once they start walking, keeping them IN FRAME is hard enough, let alone perfectly composed.  It turns into spray and pray at some point.

p!nK


----------



## clay.perry (Mar 1, 2010)

I love the eyes and the facial expressions in the photos. I am distracted by the feet in foreground of the second photo. I eyes keep getting drawn them because they are bright compared to the clothes and chair. Dark socks might have helped.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 1, 2010)

haha, shot #3 is priceless! How adorable.


----------



## bgaideski (Mar 2, 2010)

this kids eyes are awesome.

i really like 1 and 3, but theres something about #2 that makes me like it less. I think it might be his skin being so bright compared to the chair, or the fact that the chair is reflecting the flash.


----------



## jennhunter (Mar 2, 2010)

bgaideski said:


> this kids eyes are awesome.
> 
> i really like 1 and 3, but theres something about #2 that makes me like it less. I think it might be his skin being so bright compared to the chair, or the fact that the chair is reflecting the flash.


 

I didn't use flash for these photos. I think the distracting think about #2 is the angle. Maybe the feet take away from the rest of the photo?


----------

